# First Custom!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Well sorta custom i guess.Its an AW Vette on a Tomy SRT chassis.The car came off the table and busted the hard top for it.I used some tie wire and bent up a roll bar for it and cut a windshield out of some scrap lexan.I think it turned out pretty good!!!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Use the force!*

Ya need to crash another one so Luke Skywalker can chase that Darth Vader driven Vette around.  

...But seriously Ryder...nice save. Very clean work. The windscreen is super!:thumbsup: 

I pretty well lost the collector bug some time ago and the customs, saves, and junk box builds have become my favorite thing to do. No right and wrong, just freewheeling builds... :woohoo:

Cant wait to see what you come up with next


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Always liked black wheels on a car.

'doba


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Riderzhere's my 57 Corvette custom.It needs lots of work


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

:dude:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Ya need to crash another one so Luke Skywalker can chase that Darth Vader driven Vette around.


Or maybe crash three more. In addition to fabbing a "Luke", two white Imperial guards can be added. Then you have the option of having Darth and his "wing men" all chasing after Luke. And all four lanes of the track are seeing action!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a good save! That driver still gets me. Looks like that alien in that 1950s movie except done up in black. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*roll bar looks cool*

 Great Roll Bar RiderZ! Had the same thing happened with one of my tops on that car...they break like Cheap China " CRASH"....ooh dang! Looks great with your fix it handy work.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Rider
Nice job on the Vette! Red with black wheels, right out of the Fifties. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## ronppp (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi RiderZ,

i try to customize the same Corvette last year. Same model with Tomy Turbo, without frontbumper/grill. For the frontlights i use some little screws.
I think your clear window looks better than the black of my car.

Greatings from Germany

Ronald


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I really like the grill treatment Ronald!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Vette*

WOW Ron-what a coincidence.Your Vette looks great!!!


----------



## RealZiL (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice work! keep it Up.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice job Rider :thumbsup: Maybe I should send you some of my crashed stuff to fix


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Vette*

Thanks for all the kind comments guys.There are more in the works!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very neat work! Sometimes the clean and tidy ones make the best customs!:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*55's*

Heres a couple Dash 55's mounted on Tomy SG+ chassis.I added a few decals to them and some color matched rear silicones.The fronts are narrow Wizzard set ups.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are a couple of Ferrari 512 bodies i got off ebay.There mounted on SG+ chassis.I had to modify the body clip on these to get the bodies mounted correctly.I cut the tabs off the mount and CA glued the tabs to the chassis.Now they sit nice & low.  I also painted the engine detail in the back as they were molded in the body color.


----------

